
NASA contracts Uber to build flying taxi air control software - ProAm
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-portugal-websummit-uber/nasa-contracts-uber-to-build-flying-taxi-air-control-software-idUSKBN1D81AE
======
ProAm
This is sort of baffling. Why was Uber even considered for this type of
partnership?

